# This looks a nice van



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Until I saw the interior blind set up, (no good if you like to sleep in the dark) front bed is about 4 foot I think, racing snakes only or kids, cushion buttons are usually about 8 inches apart, might suit Barry though, payload if true is quite good.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

What van is this then Kev?

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

http://www.practicalmotorhome.com/r...9.03.2017::article1_image&utm_source=20170309


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Small water tank, small gas capacity, narrow aisles. Nah! Just another Brit caravan with a motor bodge.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Looks cheap and nasty to me.all it needs is some sticky back plastic to finish it off.:frown2::frown2:


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

Err, what's wrong? Perfectly good van for the money. Don't be so judgemental/snobby


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

May I ask just whom you are calling judgemental/snobby. Is it because you have bought one and do not like our comments.
For that money I think it is a rip off.very poor looking quality.But of course that is only my opinion.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

I liked the travel seat idea under the sofa`s!:smile2:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

jo662 said:


> I liked the travel seat idea under the sofa`s!:smile2:


It's a novel idea but............

I don't think I'd want to travel a long way on one, they don't look very comfortable - and they're taking up storage space in a van which is dramatically short of storage space anyway. Where for instance do you store your outside chairs, water and waste containers, boots and wellies, watering can, levelling blocks, tools, barbeque, spare wheel, hoses and leads, awning etc? There doesn't appear to be exactly a profusion of big outside lockers.

I'm baffled by why anyone would want two lounges????
Is this to enable two warring factions to holiday together?
We'll be having vans with two bathrooms next. :wink2:

Let's face it, it's an entry level van and would probably be snubbed by most experienced motorhomers who KNOW what are the key requirements in a motorhome. The price and number of berths indicates that it's aimed at families who want to try motorhoming on a budget. The danger is that they'll be tempted by what is an impractical design which might put them off motorhoming for life after they've done their first long distance trip with the family in it.

Given the price tag it's good value but I think the design concepts are flawed.


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

cabby said:


> May I ask just whom you are calling judgemental/snobby.


Anyone who's slagging it off. It's an entry level van. Not everyone can afford a Niesmann + Bischoff.



cabby said:


> Is it because you have bought one and do not like our comments.


No


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It may be entry level, and the price is not too bad, but I wonder who designed them, they obviously don't listen to anyone, I won't slag off the quality as you just can't tell from a picture, but I wouldn't expect it to be that bad these days, the odd loose screw, but you can pay much more and still get that, if shows are anything to go by.


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

I suppose, if you want 4 berths but don't want an overcab, then the double lounge thing is the only solution. Unless of course you pay a lot more money for a german van with drop down beds etc.
This van is obviously aimed at a couple with one or two kids.
Not my particular cup of tea but, for the money, I think it's good value.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's the front bed layout I don't get, I've seen it before, but it is odd where one sofa is longer than the other, but neither long enough to stretch out or even make a decent double bed.

They're all a compromise, some more than others, I said to Liz last time we were away, it's a bloody small bedsit on wheels, but quite well equipped overall.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

No good for me on sight. No front Luton. I dunno why people get so obsessed with everything having to be top notch or "German Quality" either though. What I am finding as I look around at vans is that all these super fixtures and fittings come at a price. No not just cash but weight!

I like the fact our van is made out of Balsa wood and string. Its easy and cheap to fix and I can fit a scooter on the back and still sail around Austria without a Go Box. Try doing that in ya poncy Hymer or Niceman Bitchcraft.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I foregetted you required a removal van


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yep. Totally out of fashion now as nobody seems to like the big bulbous bit at the front except me but if your doing a balancing act of two folding mountain bikes, an inflatable Kayak, a guitar and a scooter you need em. Looks wise I actually prefer them to the new low profile or A class vans.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Yep. Totally out of fashion now as nobody seems to like the big bulbous bit at the front except me but if your doing a balancing act of two folding mountain bikes, an inflatable Kayak, a guitar and a scooter you need em. Looks wise I actually prefer them to the new low profile or A class vans.


No question they're useful, I prefer low profiles though, they just look better, and less wobbly in the wind and on motorways, and possibly cheaper to run, maybe even more waterproof.

I have to say though, your model of Tiki is a more handsome model than later ones including the one on my drive.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I think it would look smashing all done up but would cost a fortune.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

What has got chilly in such a tight arse mood.has some German fiddled him.The poor quality and build with silly little plastic bits all ready to break off. espcially with use by a family.It is obviously made cheaply to maximise the profit.It may be an entry level, but even Swift look better than that, well almost and NO I do not have a German van.So wind yout neck in and take a good proper look at it and try and see past the glossy bits. silly arse calling me of all people snobbish.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Soooooo tempting ☺☺


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Sorry, don't like it. You'd be far better off buying a 2nd hand better quality van imo.


Far too much rear overhang, they should put it on a longer wheelbase.


Those two rear seats look like naughty chairs, wouldn't fancy travelling any distance in them.


Habitation side windows look like they have been pinched from another van.


Pete


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't care for these new fangled shaped windows, must cost a fortune to replace anything on them.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I like the travel seats. Its a good way to allow 2 couches up front. I think the 2 lounge idea is not for me. Id rater have a rear fixed bed, which I can lounge on if required.
Personally I think all new vans are not entry level price wise. These days only some second hand vans are entry level.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Sorry Jezport, but do you mean they are overpriced on the new vans.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

cabby said:


> Sorry Jezport, but do you mean they are overpriced on the new vans.


I mean calling a £50K price entry level really isn't entry level for a lot of people.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I have to agree with you on that.for £50k I would want gold taps on mine.:grin2: The trouble is that these motorhome forums have made it so enticing that everyone wants the experience that we chat about.However many of us are hanging onto our vans for that bit extra which pushes buyers into the new van market. We need a guide to steer people towards a sensible priced used vehicle, much better value.
Maybe we should make our classified section more prominent.


----------

